# Volunteers needed for this section



## Faun (Jun 5, 2015)

Let me know if you guys are interested in maintaining sticky threads for this subforum. Sticky threads are showing their age now.

Let's replace/edit the already existing sticky threads with the updated content.

Those who are interested can reply here.

Let's stick to the same format when we edit threads.
1. Don't overuse colors. Use only where the colors help in telling difference distinctly.
2. Don't use over sized fonts. Use only where it is essential.

A section index thread sticky with link to important threads will help all members alike.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 5, 2015)

I had made thread in past  *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/179528-tdf-gpu-hierarchy-list.html 

i will update this by tommorow

^ this would be good replacement for  *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/142679-gpu-psu-tables.html


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> I had made thread in past  *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/179528-tdf-gpu-hierarchy-list.html
> 
> i will update this by tommorow
> 
> ^ this would be good replacement for  *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/142679-gpu-psu-tables.html



That certainly looks so much better. Please update it. If you need help, let me know.

Made it sticky. Keeping the old thread too as sticky. Once you are done with update, I will remove the old one from sticky bits.

Bonus points if you can add details which are hard to find elsewhere


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> That certainly looks so much better. Please update it. If you need help, let me know.
> 
> Made it sticky. Keeping the old thread too as sticky. Once you are done with update, I will remove the old one from sticky bits.
> 
> Bonus points if you can add details which are hard to find elsewhere




I will update it and will add new charts/information/writings regarding gpu in 2-3 days 


My suggestion for gpu template;

ORIGINAL : 



Spoiler



*1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:

2. What is your budget?
Ans:

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:*




My suggestion;


*1.What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? What all  Games or applications are you going to run?

2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)

3. What is your Max budget?

4. Which Screen resolution will you game at?

5. What are your current computer specifications?*


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> I will update it and will add new charts/information/writings regarding gpu in 2-3 days
> 
> 
> My suggestion for gpu template;
> ...


Updated with few edits.

Take your time. Expecting something better


----------

